# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring Lucid Nightmare

## Zenmaster

*                     Recurring Lucid Nightmare                * 

*Why do i have this Recurring Nightmare?*

                   Okay so I have this dream a lot  where I can't open  my mouth or sometimes have slight problems moving  around. So my latest  one was where I woke up in my bed at my parents  house and my dad came  in my room. I forgot what he did but it was mad  creepy then I realized I  was having this dream again so I tried to talk  but I couldn't. So I  ran down to his office which looked suprisingly  like how I remember it.  Then I tried to type in on his computer what was  happening and he just  kept staring at me. The whole time I was  straining to wake up.  Eventually I did. Anyone know what this means I am  so tired of it.  Sometimes it gets really intense.

Most of the time it is a semi lucid.

Also it has nothing to do with my father this was just the latest scenario. please help im very sick of it. :Sad:

----------


## Zenmaster



----------


## nodrama28

I know this is old but I had the same reoccurring lucid dream for 10 years and only recently broke through it. What I discovered is that there is an emotional block underneath a lucid dream you wake yourself up from. The moment you try to wake yourself up is when you are starting to feel the blocking emotion. Mine was fear of letting go, I would be falling very fast in total blackness. The deeper I fell the scary it got. It would take tremendous effort to wake myself up. For 10 years I listened to my brain convince me that experiencing that emotion was going to kill me. When I was falling I would think if I didn't wake up I would fall to Hell and the devil was trying to take over my mind. That I wouldn't wake up. That I would go insane. 

My guess in your case is that there is some emotion related to failure and being judged. My advice? Turn and look at your dad (or whoever it is) and experience the emotion of helplessness in a scary situation. Your brain convinces you the person is scary or creepy or has negative intentions to block the release. Since you know you're dreaming, don't resist the emotion. Let it happen! It will be scary, you will be convinced you will die, you might experience physical pain but it won't last long and on the other side is freedom from that emotion. Your whole life will start to change. You might even find that your dad isn't even scary once you let go, maybe he is there to encourage you.

After I broke through my block my next scary lucid dream was of a little girl coming towards me with a skull for a face in what appeared to be a haunted house. I was standing there paralyzed from fear. My gut reaction was to eject but I just stayed in it watching her coming toward me. Within a few seconds of making the decision to stay, the skull turned to a harmless little girls face (cute and pleasant). The fear went away and I realized there was nothing to be scared of - it was all in my head. Another form of letting go of fear. This time the fear was figuratively and literally a ghost, basically something I shouldn't fear at all. I could write 5K words about how my life is changing since unblocking those emotions! Good Luck!

----------

